# Novak Gtb And Velociti 6.5r



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello All, Does Anybody Know How The Novak Gtb And 6.5r Velociti Would Do In A Slash??? Really Would Like To Know, Found A Good Deal On One, Please Let Me Know, That Would Be You Hankster!! Thanks, Mike


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

Nobody Know??????


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

alrightey then.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

It would work okay, you would be highly overpowered. The 17.5, 13.5, 10.5 would be better choices.
Butch


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Holy cow you want your slash to fly to much power you'd be better off with somrthing lower like butch said


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Even a 13.5 brushless has been referred to as "borderline overpowering" in a Slash. 6.5 Velocity would be useless on a track.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well i put it in my slash today...... holy sh!?? it is stupid fast, i think it will be ok as long as i keep the finger out of the gogo juice, except on the straights, takes off like a rocket!! thats only with a 17t pinion. i have a feeling i will be buying parts shortly.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

i had an 8.5 in my slash and i had to turn the throttle limit down to 70% to control it on a track.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just control your throttle finger! I know, its hard to do!


----------

